# Hotpoint + Tempo Calc App for $1.99



## charlieclouser (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey kids. I stumbled across this neat app in a thread on Gearslutz. It's a very simple little tempo calculator app for iOS and Android that lets you enter a few hit points and a desired tempo range to search, and it will show some tempo candidates and how close / far you'll hit your desired points. Kind of like a tiny subset of the ancient "Q" program from back in the day, or some of what DP can do. Very handy, very quick, and about the price of a jelly donut.






Tempo Finder for Film Scoring


Film music composers can find the best tempo (BPM) for each music cue. App for iOS and Android.




ilovemedia.es


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks like someone just took the code from this guy and made it an app.






Frans Absil Music | Film and Video Game Music | Tempo Calculation Tool | BPM Calculator | Fixed Tempo Film Music Cue


Calculate the ideal film music cue tempo for hitting events in a movie scene. Programmed by composer and arranger Frans Absil



www.fransabsil.nl





I have been using this for over a decade and its FREE!!! XD

It is great to have on the phone though!

-DJ


----------



## JJP (Sep 23, 2019)

@charlieclouser I miss Cue. Such a quirky, sometimes frustrating program (with an absolutely zany manual) that did things no program since has been able to do in a single package.

The timing, streamers, etc in DP were the result of some colleagues begging, cajoling, and finally making a deal with MOTU incorporate some of those features when Cue reached the end of its life.

I'll have to check this out. Thanks.

Edit: For a bit of nostalgia, Rick Johnston's site still has the old program for download.


Index of /rickj/downloads


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 23, 2019)

JJP said:


> @charlieclouser I miss Cue. Such a quirky, sometimes frustrating program (with an absolutely zany manual) that did things no program since has been able to do in a single package.
> 
> The timing, streamers, etc in DP were the result of some colleagues begging, cajoling, and finally making a deal with MOTU incorporate some of those features when Cue reached the end of its life.
> 
> ...



I'm mystified why tools that are 30-40 years old haven't been replaced by something better, but have instead just sort of.... gone away. We used to use "Q" (not sure if it's the same as "Cue") when it was a Digidesign software title, and you could enter hit points, have it calculate tempi, audition and compare click tracks locked to timecode, and then export a tempo map as a MIDI File for import into your sequencer. Obviously it would be better to have that stuff accessible directly inside your DAW, but it seems only DP has kept the torch lit all these years.

Logic can detect cuts in an imported video file and auto-create Markers at those points, so you'd think that in a thoroughly modern scoring DAW you could create a "hit list" from auto-detected cuts in the video, real-time recorded (and then nudged) MIDI notes, and any imported data like OMF files etc., and then have the DAW present tempo map alternatives that would hit the items in your hit list. 

I know and use all of Logic's Tempo Operations, but they feel so clumsy and last-generation that I wind up just rolling up my sleeves and diving into the Tempo List Editor most of the time. I create locked Markers and MIDI Notes and use them as guideposts while I manually manipulate the tempo map and listen to clicks clashing (or not) against those locked events. It works, and I'm quick at it, but I still want the more sophisticated calculation features that DP and Q have.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 23, 2019)

can't be certain, but I'm pretty sure "Q" was different than "Cue", I used Cue for a while (of course I also did my own window burns, and walked to school uphill, both ways<G>!) There was a similar tool called "Spot" that I absolutely loved. I used it at a studio where I worked, and when I stopped working there I went to get my own license, only to discover it was no more.

One of the reasons I was anxiously awaiting MOTU to get DP on Windoze to work was all those cool little tools that make working against a timeline so much more natural, or at least a little easier.

This little iOS app looks like a winner, but a quick search suggests that there are a few of them out there. This one looks pretty slick!


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks for the heads-up Charlie


----------



## JJP (Sep 24, 2019)

charlieclouser said:


> We used to use "Q" (not sure if it's the same as "Cue") when it was a Digidesign software title,



Ah, that's right. "Q" was Digidesign! "Cue" was distributed by Opcode. Neither of them have been replaced by anything equivalent, to the chagrin of more than one music editor.

"Opcode" is another name that will make people wax nostalgic... and curse Gibson. Whoa, 90s flashback.


----------



## Gary Stockdale (Feb 2, 2020)

I loved Cue, and used it for years until it finally lost the ability to run on later Mac systems. I don't know of anything that had the musicality and functionality of that program. It was actually a composing tool, as it printed out score paper with the musical hits marked.

Rick got tired of updating it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks like Auricle is no more.

Ron Grant, music teacher at my high school and the guy who created it (or his brother did, but Ron was the composer), died a couple of years ago, much too young.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 2, 2020)

charlieclouser said:


> Hey kids. I stumbled across this neat app in a thread on Gearslutz. It's a very simple little tempo calculator app for iOS and Android that lets you enter a few hit points and a desired tempo range to search, and it will show some tempo candidates and how close / far you'll hit your desired points. Kind of like a tiny subset of the ancient "Q" program from back in the day, or some of what DP can do. Very handy, very quick, and about the price of a jelly donut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nick Batzdorf said:


> Looks like Auricle is no more.
> 
> Ron Grant, music teacher at my high school and the guy who created it (or his brother did, but Ron was the composer), died a couple of years ago, much too young.





Nick Batzdorf said:


> Looks like Auricle is no more.
> 
> Ron Grant, music teacher at my high school and the guy who created it (or his brother did, but Ron was the composer), died a couple of years ago, much too young.



>. However, AURICLE is still used today by a number of current, major film composers and music editors. They swear by its ability to create, or fluidly adjust a tempo map and hit points within the pressured environ of a recording session. You can also find some used ‘kits’ that include AURICLE plus the requisite ancient artifacts, like a 1994 HP laptop, plus an archaic ‘box’ necessary for generating streamers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2020)

Hayden said:


> >. However, AURICLE is still used today by a number of current, major film composers and music editors. They swear by its ability to create, or fluidly adjust a tempo map and hit points within the pressured environ of a recording session. You can also find some used ‘kits’ that include AURICLE plus the requisite ancient artifacts, like a 1994 HP laptop, plus an archaic ‘box’ necessary for generating streamers.



I'm not in the market for it, but where?

And I believe Richard... I actually think that is his name, not just the actor's - used to come with the system when he rented it.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 2, 2020)

Howard Shore and Carter Burwell have often used an Auricle System at their recording sessions — although many more composers in LA use it. Yes, Richard Grant often served as the Auricle operator, when composers rented the system for LA sessions.


----------

